# Hogans Hound head



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Just had a run up the farm, i took my hound head catapult what i got of Pete from Hogans, i only managed to get 30mins at the rabbits, as its a working farm and they were busy today, so i took advantage of dinner time,
I managed to get a small rabbit 1st then this big fellow popped iit head up, then wack it done a back flip then dead,
when i picked it up the ball had gone through one eye and out the other, there was not much blood but ive had to take the photo of its good side, the other is not a nice sight,

the rabbit was took with 14mm lead balls, this little catapult will take any size, cheers jeff,


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awww man.

People keep showing me these great cattys.

Then they show me tasty rabbits.

Here is sit, hungry and without a milbro









Nice work!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great shot as usual jeff


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> great shot as usual jeff


funny i can hit a bunny at 20 to 25 yards and a head shot, but miss coke cans, i think its cos i take mmore time at aimimg with cans, rabbits its sight and shoot, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Squares!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another nice bunny for the pot!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice catty, nice shot.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shot!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting! Looks like another rabbit pie is in order.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice Kill -thumbs up-


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Nicely done sir! Sorry to revive this when it's on the way out, but one thing I will say is that the nature of a rabbit's skull allows a smaller shot to pass directly through both eyes from the side without touching the brain. I can tell by the entry wound you've used a decent sized shot here, but it's worth remembering their brain is below their ears, not between their eyes if shooting with smaller ammo.

Personally not a fan of the idea of a bunny running off blindly after I've put a .22 pellet between it's eyes.

But yeah, more of an air rifle thing. Excellent shot nontheless!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

HopefulHunter said:


> Nicely done sir! Sorry to revive this when it's on the way out, but one thing I will say is that the nature of a rabbit's skull allows a smaller shot to pass directly through both eyes from the side without touching the brain. I can tell by the entry wound you've used a decent sized shot here, but it's worth remembering their brain is below their ears, not between their eyes if shooting with smaller ammo.
> 
> Personally not a fan of the idea of a bunny running off blindly after I've put a .22 pellet between it's eyes.
> 
> But yeah, more of an air rifle thing. Excellent shot nontheless!


I used a 14mm lead ball, some rabbits if you miss and hit the back end die with shock, ive hit a rabbit on the ear before and it done a back flip and died, jeff


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yummy! Nice slingshot too.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, 14mm will do the trick lol. This is more of a warning to air riflers than it is to a slingshot hunter like yourself







the brain runs up and over their eyes in the middle and back twixt the ears.

I love the sound of the ear kill. Must've been a pretty lucky feeling ^^

Good shot nontheless! cheers.

Eddie.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice catty


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Jeff.


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Great bit of shooting mate and nice clean kill too


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Impressive as always.. Your making me want one of those catties..


----------

